# Could use a friend right now.



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

So after ten + years with the same person I was told they no longer love me. I could really use a friend to talk to right now. Thanks.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Me too.
I feel so alone, lost and lonely.
after the 3 best years of my life I found out she was cheating on me.

I'm crushed.


I know how it feels and it sucks.

Bill


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Horse&Hunting sorry to hear that. Can't imagine how devastating that would be. I hope you have family and close friends to help you through this tough time.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I know what you guys are going through. As hard as it is to think like this, time will heal it. You will find another somebody, but you have to accept it. It isn't fair but people go through this everyday and there's no choice but to put one foot in front of the other. Things WILL get better for you, and one day, it will all click and you'll finally be over it.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry your having to deal with the break up. I'm sure it's tough, I hope your heart heals quickly.


----------



## castevens329 (Feb 1, 2011)

God speed!! <3


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys/gals. It is hard. I'm going to clean stalls and spend the rest of the day hunting.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm sorry that you're going through this. I hope the rest of your day went well and that you're feeling a little more rejuvenated.


----------



## longmeg (Jul 16, 2011)

I am sorry for your suffering. That is very sad. 
Long Meg


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your situation. I'm divorced so have been where you are. Family, true friends, and God are so important during a time like this. I used my archery to meet new people and relieve stress. Spend time with family and friends as much as possible. Being alone makes the depression worse.


----------



## bass_guy67 (Aug 6, 2011)

My heart goes out to you at this time.....I was told the same thing once after 21 years of marriage. Time will heal. You just can't hate and hold on to the past. It will make you bitter. It took me 5 yrs to get over my marriage. But you can do it.


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

I've always heard the best way to get over a guy is to get under another. Jk  I know the feeling and there's almost nothing worse. The only thing that helps is time and good girlfriends. Your AT girls are here for you


----------



## ktmangan (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry you have to go through this. I recently went through the same thing. My husband, who I had been with for 7 years, asked for a divorce on Thanksgiving last year. It's hard and definitely takes time to heal.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

keep your chin up,you still have friends and family.things will get better!my wife left me for another and left me with a 2yr old son.almost 4 yrs later things couldnt be better and my son is turning into quite the archer.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys and gals. moose that sucks that she did that. Sounds like you guys are coming along pretty good without her now.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

You can pm me anytime girl. I've been right where you are and it sucks bad! If you want to talk, I will pm you my number. Keep your head up, you have friends here that care. :hug:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks dee, I'll have to pm later. I'm running late for work. thanks again.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

You got it girl!


----------



## GruntMansWifey (Oct 27, 2011)

Ive been thru many heartbreaks... being told they fell out of love to my ex husband cheating on me with an underage girl. I inow have the best man that treats me like a queen and gave me my beautiful daughter. You will get thru this, and ya may not know me but im a great listener!  PM whenever ya want!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow...October is a bad month for relationships. My boyfriend just broke up with me last night.  

I feel your pain... nice and fresh and raw too...


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

As for me, every day that passes gets a tiny bit better. At least I'm not crying myself to sleep anymore.
Why is it that people can be so cruel?


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, I hope the best for you, dont worry things will get better!:angel:


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that......... I went through one of those too.

Here's what I did the day after he walked out.....
Got a Tatoo
Hired a laywer
Went to a therapist; and not necessarily in that order.

What I learned from the experience;

Could have settled without the lawyer because I was smarter;
Didn't need the therapist because I already knew all the relationship dynamics; 
Kept the Tatoo!

Seriously...here's what I really learned;

That I was one tough cookie and his sucess in life was because of me, and that I didn't need him; he needed me!

My advice to you would be to muck out the stalls, and then find your favorite Horse and put your arms around it's neck; tell it what's on your mind and then, cry. I did this when I was diagnosed with Cancer for the 4th time.
Believe me, it works. 

Feel free to PM me if you wish...but I suspect you'll discover that you already have all the answers.:wink:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I hear yall. Oct sucked big time. I wish I could get a tattoo but I'm scared of needles like no tomorrow. I do want one though lol. I'm just taking each day one day at a time. I've already removed the pictures from my phone and I just don't ask anymore questions. Like where are you going, when are you coming back. I just quit asking. I'm about to quit giving as well. I'm tired of doing these to do lists that I keep getting on my days off. I'm tired of having to explain myself still. I just want to say hey we are broke up and no longer together so don't ask me to do a damn thing. But anyhow. Thank you guys for being there for me. I'm sorry that some of you guys are having a crappy month as well. I think we need a group hug lol.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry October was such a rough month for so many of you. Here's to a better November...


----------



## Auctionia22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ya October must be a bad month, my gf got rid of me, she said she was to good for me and I spent to much time looking at deer and not enough time with her.


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

Horses&Hunting said:


> So after ten + years with the same person I was told they no longer love me. I could really use a friend to talk to right now. Thanks.


My wife went through this with me a few years ago. She told me I could leave without hassle as long as I went with her to talk to our priest first. I'm happy to report that we are more in love than we've ever been.

The best advice I got after my first wife split, was to pray for her happiness. I doesn't seem like the normal thing to do, but it helps a lot.

It is my hope that whatever happens, you both may find peace and wholeness.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. 
Auction come to pa we can go hunting lol. Thats all I talk about is hunting. my phone back ground is of deer lol.


----------



## H0YT_RKT (Oct 21, 2011)

I know what you're going through. I know it's tough. Give your problems to God and he will take care of you. 

I hope things get better for you soon. If venting is what helps you deal with it then vent away.


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going through the same thing I'm just glad its hunting season so I can just have some time to myself... I trained my dog to sit in the blind with me this year and she is much quieter than my girlfriend was


----------



## Auctionia22 (Sep 21, 2011)

I wish i could be on my way to PA. I need some hunting friends, I talk about deer or hunting and people look at me like im nuts.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

ya same here. or I get the you kill poor animals speech lol.


----------



## Auctionia22 (Sep 21, 2011)

I get the same, how can you shoot that, there soo cute. Then of course theres me, that one looks delicious...


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

yep that is totally me. My problem is finding someone that likes what I like. hunting, fishing and the outdoors. They also have to like talking about the same stuff lol. then again I think I might be asking to much from a person.


----------



## Auctionia22 (Sep 21, 2011)

That is totally not asking to much. If you dont have someone with same general interests you wont have things to talk about or do but then again having some different interests keeps you both on your feet. I find it hard to believe you cant find someone with the same interests but then again what do I know...


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

man if I found someone with the same interest I probably wouldn't be where I'm at now. I hope I find someone special.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Auctionia22 said:


> That is totally not asking to much. If you dont have someone with same general interests you wont have things to talk about or do but then again having some different interests keeps you both on your feet. I find it hard to believe you cant find someone with the same interests but then again what do I know...


That's totally true--I think it spices things up to have some different hobbies/pursuits, as long as each person supports the other and you do have some common ground that keeps you involved as a couple/family. Plus, any children involved have the benefit of being exposed to broader variety of activities than they might otherwise.


----------



## Auctionia22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Your just not in the right hunting spot. someday that perfect man will walk under your tree and you can pluck him right in the A$S with your cupid arrow


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

lol only one could wish. so when you going to walk under my stand lol jk. man I wish life was easy.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear ya are having a hard time. I had the same thing happen with my wife of 11 years. She left me with three kiddos for reasons unknown to me. It was the worst time of my life, but... It will get better. I thought my life was over and after some time and some work I got back on my feet and am happy again. I started from scratch too. I had no job no money three kids and no college degree. I now have a degree , a good job, a new wife who loves my kids and I. It will get better, I promise that. Just keep your head up and try to move on.


----------



## Auctionia22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ill just perch my stand 75 yards away and wave  , an arrow in the rear might hurt.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

lol thats funny. I'll use one of this suction cup arrows on ya lol. 

deeps that is were I'm at. I have no money no other place to go. I have a job but it doesn't pay enough to get out on my own. And I'm told I have to be out before xmas makes things very hard. I've already gave my boss the heads up about me having to quit but said I'm not sure when tho. life sucks.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about what you're dealing with! Sometimes fate has a really strange way of working! 
Why do you have to leave? Why do you have to quit your job? Having some income coming in is better than nothing - especially if you're short on cash as it is. I don't know how small of a town you live in, but maybe someone needs a roommate? It sucks, but at least you'll have a warm place to lay your head at night until you can get back on your feet. Good luck and know that you have friends here!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Horses&Hunting said:


> yep that is totally me. My problem is finding someone that likes what I like. hunting, fishing and the outdoors. They also have to like talking about the same stuff lol. then again I think I might be asking to much from a person.


How do you think I feel? I live in Southern California where 1 in 100,000 eligible women might actually talk to a guy who hunts, fishes and flies Raptors on game. At least you're in an area of the country where hunting is a way of life. Here it's a sure way NOT to get a second date if you mention hunting. Here you can't even MENTION that you hunt even to an employer. To dang bad you're 3000 miles away. I have a nice ranch, zoned for horses and lots of animals but I'm alone and lonely.

Oh to find a good hearted, God fearing, hard working, hunting fool woman like you. I know what I want for Christmas!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

lol. move to pa and I'll be your roommate. I live with the in laws, my family is in tx. I live in a resort part of pa.so its not cheap here.


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

Just over 20 years ago I'd been resolute after a grinding, psychotic divorce four years earlier that "Never Again. Not my heart, ever." was much more than a motto or mantra. I was living quietly and most of the scars had faded into the background. Nothing could change my mind. Little did I know there was someone else who'd been through something too close in gristly nastiness five years earlier, who opened a coffee bar. After a long week of re-roofing my house I needed to get out (something so laughably rare in my make-up it defies the cosmos) and I have always had this thing for really good coffee. . .

I decided to go to a new coffee bar that had just opened.

We met; we talked for over 30 hours and never really noticed it. We haven't been apart in 20 years. The coffee bar closed long ago when a partner stole everything short of lighting fixtures one night. . . but it's been worth it.

It's an old saying, forgive me: "Sometimes we have to get lost to find our way." The path that lead us to this warm quiet remote enough home in the forest is one neither of us could ever have imagined - the odds are in the realm of minds like Carl Sagen and his contemporaries.

Catch every sunrise and sunset possible, even one now and then that isn't convenient. Find peace and calm. Never be afraid to stand straight and take the next step forward. Healing is easy, it's the PT afterwards to rebuild yourself that takes guts (and the occasional great bottle of wine at home with a guilt-free meal that satisfies). Live with enthusiasm now - because you can't recycle a wasted week if you get caught looking back.

Take care out there.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

O'Gnaw

THANKS....

Carl Sagen was one of my favorites. He deplored "The Glorification of Stupidity" and so do I.
He was a thinker. I like that.

I hope I can meet a girl like that.

I love the sunsets


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

threetoe, if you find my post helps, I am grateful, albeit worlds apart - for K and I it's much closer to a new chapter in an anthology titled "And Then I Met This Woman." I've met brilliant, diverse women at IDPA matches (just food for thought).

It really isn't the healing that's hard, albeit a reiteration. Physical Therapy is the real pain. . .

Horses&Hunting; consider a good dojo or dojon. Sanctioned martial arts schools are wonderful ways to brighten anybody's self-image regardless of anything else (not to mention great stress relief!).


----------



## BrandyJ (Sep 27, 2010)

Look at it this way. Its his loss, not yours. 
Some dont realize they just gave up the best thing they would ever have. 
You will find someone that is more deserving of you.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

BrandyJ said:


> Look at it this way. Its his loss, not yours.
> Some don't realize they just gave up the best thing they would ever have.
> You will find someone that is more deserving of you.


Somehow Brandy, I am trying to convince myself of that very fact even though in my heart I KNOW it's true. I can't speak for H&H here but I bet she feels that way too.

For me I was always a lone wolf who swore that no woman would ever corral me.
It's when you least expect it.

I'm thankful that H&H posted this thread after her X left. It happened about the same time as my X left me.

The kind words written here HAVE BEEN A HELP!

Thank you Horses&Hunting. Like I said, too bad you're 3000 miles away. That's a bit far to meet for coffee eh?

Bill


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

your welcome. well if you come to pa I'll have a coffee with ya. lol I've been so busy I haven't had time to smell the flowers.sorry I didnt write you back. I did read it tho.


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear what you're going thru 'Horses&Hunting.....I so feel your pain girl.....I spent 29 yrs with the same guy, 25 of those years we were married but he just couldn't understand that he couldn't have a wife AND a girlfriend. Took 3 years to get our divorce which happened this past Feb. Being cheated on several times hurt like heck, but thank God thru the support, love, prayers of my family and dear friends, therapy, divorce care class, bible studies, and self help books I'm surviving. It was difficult for a very long time but the pain does get a little easier as time goes on.....I'm blessed to have 2 out of 3 of my grown sons living at the house but I also opened my home to 2 girls that needed a place to live. It's a joy having them around, esp since my boys are in college. Wish I had another room in my house cause I would offer it to you in a heartbeat.....Since my divorce I've made many new friends, have taken a new job that I really enjoy, started shooting a bow over 2 yrs ago thanks to a friend, and found my passion for life is shooting, hunting, and 3D shoots. Never had time when I was married to figure out what I liked or wanted to do cause I was so busy taking care of everyone else, and that was okay for me at the time.....So hey girl you hang in there and anytime you need to talk I'll PM my phone # and you can feel free to call me. I'm a wonderful listener. Who knows maybe someday in the near future we could even target shoot or hunt together in PA, heck maybe even possibly run into a couple, single bow hunting guys that sweep us off our feet. Wahoooo! :wink:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok well at least you know where you stand. For god sakes do not quit your job! You will really be screwed then. You know what I worried about? I was in the grocery store and I thought I would never be able to buy Doritos again, lol. It was stupid but illustrates the feeling of despair. Look at me now, I just blew 1500 on bows and I have my Doritos too. I got some fam in PA in Pittsburgh and Boswell. Anywho, just do not let it get you down to where you are doing rash things. It gets better slowly. I still miss my ex ever now and again but it is not painful anymore. I think of the good parts of our relationship when I deal with her so as to stay civil. Take one step at a time. Work on that job situation, then when your settled move to something else, and so on. I believe my path changed for a reason and maybe yours did too.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

so true. Things happen for a reason. I have to quit because I dont make enough to rent anything. I dont want to but I have to.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

That is a fallacy of logic. No job is not going to be better than one that doesnt pay enough. Ask for a raise.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry for the pain. Been there done it. Best advice i ever got was from a very successful. Friend. Rock up and only worry about things that you can change throw everything else behind you and more forward. Thinking about the past only clouds the future. Make a mental library of things that make you laugh and happy and continually pull those things out when the darkness tries to creep in.


Peace!!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

well taxes are in the mail and I'll be moving soon back to tx. here's the bad part. I just had the worse 12 hrs of my life. I got shocked from a electric fence. I managed to hurt a few good friends. which is really upsetting me. I managed to piss one off. I got hit in the face with a product. I almost broke my arm. and the sad part is no one wants me to move. I guess I've come far. I've went from a sweet person to an asre hole. man I'm having a very very bad day. sorry had to vent.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Been through this myself. After 17yr my wife said the same thing to me. We didn't have have much in common and that didn't help things! But God got me through it. Its been 3.5yr now and I'm happy. If I ever get involved with someone it won't be to someone that can't handle hunting  I think the more things you can do together the better chance a marriage has of lasting. Being divorced this long, let me give some advice, you won't find your happiness in someone else. I think others add to our lives but you have to be happy with yourself before you can make someone else happy. If you put all your happiness in trying to find someone else you will never obtain it. Trust in God, let life unfold and happen. You have hobbies to keep you busy. Live life, be thankful for every day and when the time is right God will put the right one in your life.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks pinshooter. very true.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I feel your pain, been dealing with it for awhile now... Thought we were gonna work it out for the kids, she was gonna stop what she was doing... Found out this week that she hasn't so it blew up again. Life sucks, lol... Guess we can't do anything but push on and try to learn from it.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

oh I hear ya. it's like your day can go from prefect to sour very fast. like today was awesome I mean I was in such a good mood then the ex starts with the crap. now I just feel crappy. sucks big time. if you ever need to talk pm me I'm a good listener.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Horses&Hunting said:


> oh I hear ya. it's like your day can go from prefect to sour very fast. like today was awesome I mean I was in such a good mood then the ex starts with the crap. now I just feel crappy. sucks big time. if you ever need to talk pm me I'm a good listener.


its a roller coaster ride for a while. all you can do is wait out the storm. eventually everything dies down and things get better. if you don't have kids then you never have to speak to each other again once its settled. if you do then just concentrate on putting their needs first. I had to fight for equal time with my kids but it was worth it


----------

